# Volvo or Mercruiser



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in the market for a useda houseboat. A lot of them come with Volvos. It seems to me years ago that Volvo outdrives had some problems. These are used boats from early to mid 80's models. Is there anything wrong with Volvos or their outdrives. Should I stay away from them? It seems mercruisers would be easier for maintenance and parts. Any experience or advice appreciated.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

It depends on the year David. Some of the volvo outdrives are considered bulletproof. there is one particular model that is a collaberation between volvo/omc that the same basic design will work with everything from a GM 4 banger to a beefed up big block and can be used either cw or ccw rotation by just changing a rod position.........mine was a '96 but I can't remember the dang name.....


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I've got twin volvos on my ride 4 banger GM's with SX outdrives, made in 98. They've got less than 200 hours on them and they're doin fine. I've heard the rumors about the older ones, hopefully they'll hold up. Good luck man


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

remembered it.......Cobra is the volvo that is supposed to be bullet proof and has the reversible drive


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet, maybe I'm in luck. Thats what mine are; Cobra SX


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys.When going back to find this I realized I put it in the wrong forum. Any other comment welcomed.


----------

